# Who Thinks We Are Not Going To Get Snow In Nj



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey What Do You Guys Think Are We Going To Get Snow Hear In Nj Not Much Time Left


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

probably one or two more dustings 1-2 inches. Thats my opinion. Truck is still in the shop though so who knows monday may turn into a big one just by luck.:realmad:


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Yea This Is Bs*

Yea This Is Bull **** I Have Not Even Used My Plows Just Salt I Think We Are Not Going To Get Any Thing Good This Year I Am Really F In Mad


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Havent touched my plow either. Salted 3 times. :angry:


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

same here in central pa salted 3 times. The plow hasn't seen snow yet! Watching the forcasts for th upcoming week and waiting for some plowable snow!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm starting to seriously think we won't have any real plowable snow this season :crying: . I mean, every storm that comes either goes south (DC's supposed to get 12" next week):angry: or goes out to sea :realmad: ! I'm starting to lose faith in this "winter that wasn't. " :crying:


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I predict snow for Tuesday for you guys in Jersey.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well it looks like its going to happen. The BIG 6-12 or even more! For Sparta I plowed when we got that 1 inch and then again when we got the 3 inches, also salted a couple of times. With this one the models have been consistant, just think about it they were calling for this one week ago and they are saying the same thing. This storm they are confident in. But yes I still agree with the rest of you at the same time it could still change. Anyway you look at it we will have a several inches on the ground by Wednesday morning. :bluebounc payup


----------



## Mr.PLOWSI (Nov 15, 2004)

*Rain!*

Why. This one is all my fault, THe plow is on and the salt is brought. The latest models are calling for a snow to rain event. At first the models showed out to sea and now there calling for too close to the coast which equals rain for the costal boys, O well,

Larry


----------

